# برنامج lab-volt يعمل كمختبر للدوائر النيوماتيه والهيدروليكيه



## م/ بندر العرجي (16 أغسطس 2008)

البرنامج عباره عن مختبر تصوري يمكنك من عمل الدوائرالنيوماتيه والهيدروليكيه 
ويمكن تحميله من موقع الشركه نسخه غير كامله كمايوجد عدة برامج اخرى عاى نفس موقع الشركه





[/IMG]





[/IMG]

موقع البرنامج 

http://www1.labvolt.com/Support/Downloads/Downloads.htm


ارجولكم الفائده


----------

